# Scratching Posts and Trees



## Den29 (Sep 17, 2008)

My last cat, she was put down in Feb this year, never used any at all... She was a Persian. She used the stair carpets, but never caused any damage really..... 

Im hoping to bring home a little Devon in 6wks time, I was thinking to get a post type, for the bottom of the stairs (where my last cat used) and some kind of tree for the livingroom.....

What does everybody else cats like best??? 
Where do you situate them????

Den


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Here you go Den Comes highly recommended by my cats.....oh and me, lol. I know there are some others on here too that have them*
Cat Scratchers Catrix Cat Activity Centre & Scratching Post


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have three scratching posts/cat trees.

The first I bought from [email protected], which is a three tier scratch post with lots of activities, hidden toy mice that they have to reach inside a hole for and dangly toy balls that hang from an arm, with a bed type platform at the top. £29.99 (okay for kittens). Its still in their room and they use it occasionally.

A large four tier cat tree from Zooplus, with an enclosed cat hideout, a large dangled rope and a soft hammock type cat bed at the top. £39.99 (on offer at the time)

An outdoor cat tree for their outdoor play pen from catscratchers either £79 or £80, I highly recommend their scratchers.

CATSCRATCHER.COM

Sue


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Zooplus have a big selection and are always having offers on different ones, so worth checking every now and again
Cat Scratching Posts & Cat Trees, on Sale now at zooplus

I've got one of the Russel Hardy ones and my cats absolutely love it [catscratcher.com above]

Ebay has some bargains sometimes too!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow they do some fantastic climbing things,,,wish i was a cat,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, and if you're getting a Devon Rex make sure your curtain rails are well secured and invest in some heavy duty shoulder pads. Devon's just looooove to climb!


----------

